# Humming noise coming from panel



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Likely a loose connection or breaker loaded to the max.. Assuming it's not a FPE panel..If thats the case run!


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Likely a loose connection or breaker loaded to the max.. Assuming it's not a FPE panel..If thats the case run!


Knowing him, I'm sure its an overloaded breaker. Thanks.


----------



## RMatthis (Nov 9, 2009)

Bell Transformer? These are sometimes located near the panel.


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

RMatthis said:


> Bell Transformer? These are sometimes located near the panel.


Definitely no bell. The dogs are his door bell. :laughing:
The house was his grandmothers and has been "rewired."


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats not normal for a Resi panel, I bet you'll find a hot spot pretty quick.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have had bad breakers hum.. change them and problem solved :thumbsup:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Any GFCI or AFCI breakers in the panel? I have heard these hum before.


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Had one on sat. that was humming found the main to be hot to the touch changed the main checked the grounds/neutrals pulled the meter checked the neutral, even went as far as checking the taps on top of the services head everything is fine now. I seem to find myself always going the extra.


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Any GFCI or AFCI breakers in the panel? I have heard these hum before.


No GFCI or AFCI breakers. I'd bet there isn't a GFCI recep anywhere in the house. I'm going over this weekend to check it out.

Thanks guys.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

wvwirenut said:


> No GFCI or AFCI breakers. I'd bet there isn't a GFCI recep anywhere in the house. I'm going over this weekend to check it out.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Did this just recently start humming?

Waiting till the weekend may be too long, especially in an older home.

Hope the smoke detectors are functioning.


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

JayH said:


> Did this just recently start humming?
> 
> Waiting till the weekend may be too long, especially in an older home.
> 
> Hope the smoke detectors are functioning.


No, It's been going on for quite a while from what I understand.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Give the board a thermal heat check first. Then look to mechanical/electro problems if this proves safe ,

Frank


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Maybe it hums because it doesn't know the words.:jester:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

This reminds me of my all time favorite service call. 

A lady tells me there is a humming sound somewhere and asks me to figure it out. We walk into her bedroom and I quickly trace the noise to a vibrator under the blanket on her bed. 

I picked it up, turned it off, looked her in the eyes and said "Here's your problem right here Maam".

I figured she rubbed one out and fell asleep while it was still running.


----------

